# développer de l'argentique pour pas cher.



## ccciolll (3 Mai 2006)

Bonjour,

Cela faisait des années (dix en fait) que je faisais dévélopper mes photos par le labo de Auchan V2 près de chez moi, car ils proposaient un tarif economique. Photo en 9*13, 1f / 15 cts d'euro la photo et développement du film offert.

ce qui fait que si on réussit 36 photos sur la peloche, on payait 36 f et si on réussissait rien, on pyait rien, c'était un bon deal, à mon sens.

Seulement voilà, ils ont cessé cette offre.

Connaîtriez-vous un autre prestataire ayant une offre similaire ?

En attendant, je fais plus mes petites courses de complément chez eux puisque j'ai plus de raison de passer par là. j'étais ce qu'on appelle un client conjoncturel (qui vient là "par hasard" ou pour une autre raison voisine), contrairement aux clients structurels (qui viennent là par conviction).

Au revoir, oiseau rouge !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Mai 2006)

ccciolll a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Cela faisait des années (dix en fait) que je faisais dévélopper mes photos par le labo de Auchan V2 près de chez moi, car ils proposaient un tarif economique. Photo en 9*13, 1f / 15 cts d'euro la photo et développement du film offert.
> 
> ...


Perso, je fais développer mes photos chez un artisan un peu cher. 
En plus, il habite à 10 km de chez moi.

Mais, comme j'y vais en roue libre ça me coute rien et me fait économiser le surplus du développement.


----------



## yvos (3 Mai 2006)

ccciolll a dit:
			
		

> En attendant, je fais plus mes petites courses de complément chez eux puisque j'ai plus de raison de passer par là. j'étais ce qu'on appelle un client conjoncturel (qui vient là "par hasard" ou pour une autre raison voisine), contrairement aux clients structurels (qui viennent là par conviction).


quel dommage, car leur viande est plutôt pas mal, sans parler des promos sur les salons de jardins 

_ps: le forum photo est plus approprié _


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Mai 2006)

_ps: ah non, c'est parfait pour le bar!_


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2006)

Je pense que c'est fait exprès. Que c'est une blague. Je ne veux pas croire que c'est une erreur...

Donc je ferme. 

Forcément.


----------

